# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  VMRO-DPMNE dhe  PDSH formojne qeverine e re

## Cimo

# 9.7.2006 15:28
VMRO-DPMNE-ja parimisht arriti pajtueshmëri për formimin e Qeverisë me PDSH-në, PRSD-në dhe me RDM-në 


www.Mia.com.mk

----------


## bOndi_oo7

I qofte perhajr. 
Asgje nuk eshte per tu habite ne kete shtet, turli experimentesh behen ktu.

Behuni hazer burra, koha per tu pasuruar!

----------


## no name

Hajde urime Partis Demokratike Shqiptare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fjollat

Nga Emin Azemi
8 korrik 2006

*Latasi parmbrëmë dhe Mirka Velinovska para pak ditësh, apeluan për një mirëkuptim maqedonas ndaj PDSH-së, sepse kjo e fundit, sipas tyre, u tregua "shumë dinjitoze në demaskimin e luftës së 2001"*

*"PDSH patjetër duhet të hyjë në qeveri dhe të gjithë maqedonasit duhet ta përkrahin angazhimin e Gruevskit që ta ftojë këtë parti në koalicionin e ardhshëm qeveritar", tha Latasi dhe shtoi se kjo parti ka "kurs më të matur politik se të gjitha partitë tjera shqiptare".*

*Tani edhe Gruevski ka rënë në hall të madh: ta dësgojë apelin e Latasit, apo të respektojë vullnetin elektoral të shqiptarëve?*

*Në variantin e parë, gjërat nuk duken edhe krejt pa logjikë, sepse gjithmonë politikanët maqedonas kanë mbajtur llogari të kenë partner shqiptar atë parti e cila më së paku do tu nxirrte telashe në planin e brendshëm partiak e etnik.*

Në variantin e dytë, sërish Gruevski nuk është pa telashe, sepse tani reperkusionet nuk janë të natyrës brendaetnike, por ndëretnike.

*REPERKUSIONET E RADIKALIZMIT POLITIK TË SHQIPTARËVE*

Konfliktualiteti i mbyllur më 2001 ka rrezik të rishfaqet. Jo në formë të luftës, jo në formë të dhunës, por në formë të një radikalizimi politik shqiptar. Ky radikalizim tani do të kishte intonacion tjetër dhe *jo si ai që demonstroi deri më tani PDSH duke atakuar vetëm një parti shqiptare në pushtet*. Radikalizimi i ri shqiptar do të mund të orientohej tani nga kampi politik (qeveritar) maqedonas. 

A do të ketë masë kritike që do ta kontrollonte këtë radikalizim që të mos dalë jashtë suazave normale? Logjikisht, këtë masë do të duhej ta ketë në duar Ali Ahmeti, njeriu i cili në tri zgjedhje del fitues, por çka do të ndodhte nëse legjitimiteti i tij elektoral (me 40.000 vota epërsi) do të shpërfillej? Kush do të ketë të drejtë morale nesër të kërkojë nga ai që të menaxhojë shumicën e votuesve shqiptarë, nëse këta të fundit nuk kanë përfaqësuesin e ytre në pushtet.

Jo se BDI pati një platformë joshëse, jo se kandidatët e saj për deputetë shkëlqenin kundrrejt konkurrentëve të tjerë, por PDSH ishte ajo që i krijoi partisë së Ali Ahmetit edhe kësaj rradhe avantazh elektoral.

Vokabulari i mbushur me qen, mace, dilenxhi, pishpirika, tradhtarë, pastaj deklaratat skandaloze të Thaçit mbi luftën e 2001-it dhe shartimet e dhunshme me njerëz irritues që vinin në parti pak ditë para zgjedhjeve, i krijuan PDSH-së edhe një hendikep të madh pengues në marrjen e sërishme të votave të shumicës së shqiptarëve.

*Prandaj, na duket jonormale dhe madje qesharake prirja e kësaj partie për të festuar fitoren e VMRO-DPMNE-së, me aludimin se kjo e fundit do ti marrë në pushtet. Pse? Sepse paskan afërsi ideologjike e doktrinare, ndonëse ishin pikërisht krerët e PDSH-së të cilët të parët kritikuan DPMNE-në e Gruevskit për shkarjet ideologjike.*

*ÇKA (S)KA TË PËRBASHKËT PDSH ME VMRO-DPMNE*

Reformat që i bëri para 3-4 vjetësh DPMNE, ishin çelësi që mbyllte historinë e hipotekave që vinin nga sindroma e ish-liderit të tyre, një figurë mjaft e kontestuar nga vetë maqedonasit, në krye me Latasin dhe Velinovskën për gjoja lëshimet dhe pazarllëqet që i ka bërë me PDSH-në.

Reformimi i VMRO-DPMNE-së nuk ishte bërë vetëm sa për sy e faqe dhe sa për të hequr qafehijen e autoritetit të Georgievskit. Këto reforma u bënë për ti dhënë kësaj partie një ritëm të ri zhvillimi, një dinamikë që do ta nxirrte shumë shpejt nga opozita. DPMNE e bëri atë që nuk e bëri PDSH-ja. Dhe në fund kjo u dëshmua në zgjedhjet e 5 korrikut. E para, fitoi bindshëm kundrejt LSDM-së qeveritare, *kurse e dyta, edhe përkundër vardisjeve ndaj gazetarëve maqedonas dhe gjuhës tepër mosduruese, nuk arriti ti bindë shqiptarët se BDI është parti me relevancë më të vogël.*

PDSH u përqëndrua në adutin e reformimit të rrethanave dhe shumë pak në platformën e saj ofertuese për zgjedhësit. *Aduti kryesor ishte shantazhimi i luftës së 2001 dhe kjo nuk kishte si të mos entuziazmonte pjesën konzervative të opinionit maqedonas, i cili edhe si proviniencë edhe si elektorat është i lidhur me VMRO-DPMNE-në dhe me të gjitha partitë nacionale maqedonase. Lirimi nga presioni i këtij opinioni, është detyra më e rëndë e Gruevskit, i cili vetëm me marrjen e PDSH në qeveri do të arsyetonte fitoren bindëse kundrejt LSDM-së. Sepse, një prej pikave që i dha konto negative LSDM-së në zgjedhjet e fundit ishte pikërisht fakti i të qenët partner me BDI-në e ali Ahmetit, parti kjo, e cila sipas Menduh Thaçit “ka ardhur me gjak dhe me pushkë në pushtet”.*

*A duhet të formohet qeveria mbi parimet që i ndan shqiptarët në gjoja vrasës dhe vardisës të maqedonasve, apo mbi parimet e demokracisë që bazohen në vullnetin e shumicës. Fundja pse të vlejnë këto parime vetëm për partitë maqedonase dhe në këtë mënyrë të shtojmë edhe më tepër paragjykimet për parëndësinë dhe mosrelevancën e votës së shqiptarëve.*

BDI mund të sfidohej nga PDSH me alternativë, me argumente politike për mossukses qeverisës, me ofertë cilësore dhe reale. Kësaj rradhe shqiptarët nuk panë kurrfarë alternative. *Për paradoks, alternativa u perceptua vetëm te një pjesë e opinionit maqedonas e sublimuar në sintagmën “Bravo Taçi”.*

*PSE DOLI I DËSHTUAR KOPJIMI I MANIREVE TË RUGOVËS?*

Kopjimi i manireve të Rugovës, në mohimin e rezistencës së armatosur të UÇK-së, doli shumë zbehtë dhe jobindës në variantin e zëvendëskryetarit të PDSH. Pse? Në radhë të parë, Rugova, për dallim nga Thaçi, kishte krijuar një filozofitë tijën politike, që rezultonte në trajta gandizmi, *dhe ai nuk kishte provuar të bënte saltomortale politike dhe shartimeideologjike si në rastin e PDSH-së. Kjo e fundit u ngrit në skenë si parti që alternonte pasivitetin institucional në sfidë të vërtetë qytetare e intelektuale, për të përfunduar pastaj në “kontejner” marksistësh dhe dështakësh të dëshpëruarqë një kohë më herët kishin “planifikuar atentate” kundër krerëve të PDSH-së.* 

*Rugova asnjëherë nuk i bëri gabimet dhe devijimet politike e ideologjike siç i bëri këta vitet e fundit udhëheqja e PDSH-së dhe ai nuk huazoi kuadro dhe luftëtarë të dëshpëruar të Hashim Thaçit për ta sfiduar atëpastaj në zgjedhje.* Rugova asnjëherë nuk i zëvendësoi profesorët e universitetit me zanatçinj në listat për deputetë dhe nuk provoi të atakojë luftën për të marrë simpatitë e opinionit joshqiptar.

*PDSH duhet ti kthehet origjinës, nëse planifikon të ngelë forcë kredibile politike te shqiptarët. Kjo parti nuk e meriton të zgjojë adrenalinën e tifozllëkut te Latasi dhe Velinovska, sepse ajo u krijua nga një bërthamë shumë e shëndoshë kombëtare e qytetare dhe çdo mossukses i kësaj partie lëndon sensibilitet e po kësaj bërthame.*

*Hyrjen apo jo në qeveri të PDSH-së dhe BDI-së, është mirë ta përcaktojnë votuesit shqiptarë dhe harmonia e interesave me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare.* Prishja e këtyre parametrave dhe krijimi i imazheve artificiale që do të shtonin konfliktualitetin me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare, pikërësht tani kur ajo është më se e nevojshme për statusin final të Kosovës, do të nënkuptonte uabuzim me demokracinë dhe rikthim në kohën kur nuk vendoste vota e lirë, por frika. Për fat, tanifrika mund të jetë vetëm lajtmotiv imagjinar i artistëve për ndonjë film horror, ndërkohë që partive shqiptare u ngel të punojnë më tepër për të joshur elektoratin dhe për të përmirësuar gjendjen e tanishme me një pjesëmarrje katastrofale të ulët të votuesve shqiptarë.

Në filmat e partive shqiptare nuk ka vend për montazhe të dhunshme as për protagonistë të cilët ndërtohen dramaturgjikisht mbi një dues ex mashina

----------


## Cimo

> Nga Emin Azemi
> 8 korrik 2006



E paske sjelle veten te sjellish lajm nga Emin Azemi eh si eshte politika deri dje hante Eurot e PDSH sot te BDI-se edhe ketij te ja ndegjojme muhabetin..ncncnn hahahahahaa

----------


## Davius

Agim Krasniqi dhe Daut Rexhepi-LEKA, mund te mos jene deputete te ardhshem ne Kuvendin e Maqedonise. Nese PDSH-ja futet ne Qeveri ne koalicion me VMRO-DPMNE, atehere Agim Krasniqi dhe Daut Rexhepi- LEKA nuk do te jene deputete sepse Thaci nuk ka qejf t'ja prish qejfin Gruevskit te dergon ne parlament dy komandante apo dy personalitete qe kerkohen nga shteti.

Nejse, tash Thaci dhe Xhaferi mund te zgjedhin, Gruevskin ose Leken dhe Agimin.  :ngerdheshje: 

Burimi: 

http://www.a1.com.mk/vesti/default.asp?VestID=65392

----------


## fjollat

> E paske sjelle veten te sjellish lajm nga Emin Azemi eh si eshte politika deri dje hante Eurot e PDSH sot te BDI-se edhe ketij te ja ndegjojme muhabetin..ncncnn hahahahahaa


Sikur të kisha shkruar rreth personalitetit të Emin Azemit do të ishte i arsyeshëm ky koment, por në këtë rast, ky koment është i tepërt dhe nuk ka lidhje me temën. Mbase Emin Azemi mund ti ketë harxhuar eurot e Thaçit dhe tash i nevoiten eurot e Ahmetit, por kjo është çështje më vete, kurse analiza e bërë në shkrimin që solla është aq e qëlluar sa që as topi nuk e luan...

Dashuria e Thaçit me Latasin është ashiqare, nuk janë duke e fshehur idilën... ti mbase duhet ta dijsh këtë sepse ndoshta edhe ke festuar bashkë me komitat shkavella në Tetovë fitoren e VMRO-së... gëzuar u qoftë shqiptarëve kjo fitore e madhe  :i qetë:

----------


## Shkupi

Rezultati zgjedhor eshte ne epersi te BDI-se dhe tani skemi cka te flasim ka  qene apo jo fer. Ne parim partia ne pushtet (ajo shqiptare) zakonisht mbush kutite me te madhe dhe ky eshte nje realitet i hidhur por kjo eshte e kaluar.Sido qe te jete ua uroj fitoren BDI-se dhe me vjen shume mire nese PDSH-ja hyn ne koalicionin e Latasit per tre arsye. Fillimisht b...lepiresat te tipit te pavarurve ketu e qe punojne per boten nderkombetare e tere diten jane online me partine e drzaves nuk do te marrin shperblimin e duhur (vetem nese tani e kthejne b... kah PDSH-ja) e dyta BDI-ja ne opozite me ne fund do te kete mundesi ti pastroje rradhet e veta nga interesxhinjte(prostitutat) te cilet pas formimit te qeverise ku BDI nuk do te ben pjese do te largohen menjehere dhe e treta PDSH-ja do ta kete shansen qe te deshmoje ate qe e thote perndryshe nese shendrrohet ne vazal te Gruevskit-Latasit pas kater viteve (apo me heret) do ta kemi kthimin triumfal te BDI-se apo lindje te nje subjekti te ri shqiptar.Ne shqiptaret duhet te mesohemi te rrime edhe ne opozite dhe nderrimi i pushtetit ne fakt paraqet nje pastrim te gjakut e jo fundi i botes.

Ne anen tjeter BDI-ja nuk mund te ankohet se pse Grujevski po e merr PDSH-ne sepse pikerisht kjo BDI luftoj per nje shtet unitar maqedonas.Per mese 4 vite BDI-ja kishte shanse ta implementoj marreveshjen e Ohrit e cila ne fakt ishte berthame per nje shtet dykombesh me crast po te ndodhte ashtu askush as qe do te hamendej ne fitoren " e paster" te BDI-se sepse do te kishin obligim kushtetues qe qeveria e ketij shteti te formohej nga fitimtaret e dy kampeve etnike.

Ca fjale ne lidhje me prostituten klasike Emin Azemi.Ky far ckrryes i "analizave" ne fakt cdo here niset nga interesi i tij personal dhe nuk eshte larg mendjes se tani po do me i hy ne b..  te BDI-se por si duket per here te pare ky mistrec i fjales ka bere kalkulime te gabuara dhe me gjase duhet ti kthehet ne preher te Thaqit perseri.

----------


## Omari

> Rezultati zgjedhor eshte ne epersi te BDI-se dhe tani skemi cka te flasim ka  qene apo jo fer. Ne parim partia ne pushtet (ajo shqiptare) zakonisht mbush kutite me te madhe dhe ky eshte nje realitet i hidhur por kjo eshte e kaluar.Sido qe te jete ua uroj fitoren BDI-se dhe me vjen shume mire nese PDSH-ja hyn ne koalicionin e Latasit per tre arsye. Fillimisht b...lepiresat te tipit te pavarurve ketu e qe punojne per boten nderkombetare e tere diten jane online me partine e drzaves nuk do te marrin shperblimin e duhur (vetem nese tani e kthejne b... kah PDSH-ja) e dyta BDI-ja ne opozite me ne fund do te kete mundesi ti pastroje rradhet e veta nga interesxhinjte(prostitutat) te cilet pas formimit te qeverise ku BDI nuk do te ben pjese do te largohen menjehere dhe e treta PDSH-ja do ta kete shansen qe te deshmoje ate qe e thote perndryshe nese shendrrohet ne vazal te Gruevskit-Latasit pas kater viteve (apo me heret) do ta kemi kthimin triumfal te BDI-se apo lindje te nje subjekti te ri shqiptar.Ne shqiptaret duhet te mesohemi te rrime edhe ne opozite dhe nderrimi i pushtetit ne fakt paraqet nje pastrim te gjakut e jo fundi i botes.
> 
> Ne anen tjeter BDI-ja nuk mund te ankohet se pse Grujevski po e merr PDSH-ne sepse pikerisht kjo BDI luftoj per nje shtet unitar maqedonas.Per mese 4 vite BDI-ja kishte shanse ta implementoj marreveshjen e Ohrit e cila ne fakt ishte berthame per nje shtet dykombesh me crast po te ndodhte ashtu askush as qe do te hamendej ne fitoren " e paster" te BDI-se sepse do te kishin obligim kushtetues qe qeveria e ketij shteti te formohej nga fitimtaret e dy kampeve etnike.
> 
> Ca fjale ne lidhje me prostituten klasike Emin Azemi.Ky far ckrryes i "analizave" ne fakt cdo here niset nga interesi i tij personal dhe nuk eshte larg mendjes se tani po do me i hy ne b..  te BDI-se por si duket per here te pare ky mistrec i fjales ka bere kalkulime te gabuara dhe me gjase duhet ti kthehet ne preher te Thaqit perseri.


Sinqerisht analize shum me vend me te cilen do te pajtohen tegjith, perveq injoranteve!

----------


## Davius

BDI-ja futet ne Qeveri!

Per ty Shkupi dhe Omar, ja lajmi ne origjinal, me qe jeni pak pesimista!

http://www.dnevnik.com.mk/?ItemID=2A...CB227170370B09

----------


## fjollat

Për xhuxhat e “të bukurës së dheut Thaçi”, përndryshe bythëlëpirës dhe prostituta të Gruevskit e Latasit, duhet ta kenë parysysh se kutitë dihet se kush i mbush, kaubojcat e Thaçit janë shumë më të përpiktë në këtë punë, po qoftë çmimi edhe jeta e ndonjë shqiptari të pafajshëm, gjë që u provua nga PDSH-ja edhe para se të ekzistonte BDI-ja, kshu që nuk ka vend për hamendje (kujtoni Kondovën). 

Për të tjerët, që nuk e kanë të qartë se çfarë punoi PDSH, duhet ta kuptojnë se subjekti që mbajti peng realizimin e obligimeve të Marrëveshjes së Ohrit (*që ishte vetëm në interes të popullit shqiptar të Maqedonisë),* është PDSH-ja dhe LSDM-ja në bashkëpunim. Agim Krasniqi, piuni i lojës së pengmbajtjes, po na bëhet deputet, megjithëse ky njeri le që nuk ka as shkollë të mesme të mbaruar, por kundër tij ka akt padi penale për kidnapim, vjedhje... ai u mbrojt nga partia sllavo-maqedonase LSDM deri tani, për interesat e përbashkëta që kishin këto dy parti LSDM dhe PDSH dhe ja tani po shpërblehet për veprimet e tij anti-kombëtare. Sdo mend se cilët tipa të shqiptarëve mbrohen nga sllavo-maqedonasit, vetëm ata që u shkojnë për qejfi atyre dhe që e luajnë vallen sipas muzikës sllave!!!   

Bythëlëpirësat dhe xhuxhat e Thaçit, që u qan zemra ndaj liderëve shqiptarë që tentuan të përmirësonin statusin e tyre të shkretë në këtë shtet mafiozësh, le të jenë pak më të ndërgjegjshëm në vlerësime, sepse është e qartë se kush prostituohet në këtë shtet dhe kush po feston fitoret e sllavëve!!! PDSH-së ia urojmë fitoren e VMRO-së...  O Zot, marrëzitë e PDSH-së nuk mbahen mend në botën shqiptare. Nëse do të mbaj mend për ndonjë gjë PDSH-në, do të jetë pikërisht për shkak të veprimeve të theksuara anti-kombëtare që nuk mbahen mend të kenë ndodhur në këtë shkallë të lartë gjer më tani. Në të kaluarën ka pasur shqiptarë që në mënyrë individuale kanë vënë vehten në shërbime të armikut, por të bëhet kjo në mënyrë kolektive, në mënyrë të organizuar dhe me paramendim, nga një parti politike, dhe pastaj liderët e kësaj partie të mburen dhe të vardisen pas sllavit duke tentuar të fitojnë simpatinë e tyre, është absurdi që i ve kapakun çdo veprimi të deritanishëm anti-kombëtarë!! 

Analiza e Emin Azemit është e qëlluar, pa marrë parasysh a është tentim për prostituim i ngjashëm me atë të Thaçit ndaj Latasit dhe Gruevskit, me dallimin se Emin Azemi po e shet b.ythën tek shqiptarët, gjersa këta të PDSH-së e çkyen me shkaun...





> Fillimisht b...lepiresat te tipit te pavarurve ketu e qe punojne per boten nderkombetare e tere diten jane online me partine e drzaves nuk do te marrin shperblimin e duhur (vetem nese tani e kthejne b... kah PDSH-ja)


Supozoj se kjo më dedikohet mua. Një përgjigje të shkurtër në lidhje me këtë për xhuxhat që mendojnë se b.ytha e sejcilit njeri është radar që rotullohet nga të vijë sinjali, kjo mund të jetë bindje e krijuar nga eksperiencat personale, por të siguroj se nuk i aplikohet çdo njeriu. Krejt ky “kontribut” i imi ka qenë vullnetar, falas, me shpresën për një shpërblim modest- që fjalët e mija të ndikonin në ndërgjegjësimin e lexuesve të këtij forumi e ta kuptojnë të vërtetën se kush është PDSH-ja, pse krijuan këtë amulli gjatë viteve të fundit dhe sa e kanë dëmtuar çëshjten kombëtare në Maqedoni. Ky është shpërblimi i vetëm që do të kisha dashur të marr, e për këtë e kam dëshmitar Allahun e Madhëruar. 
Mbase, nuk mund të fajësohen robt për bindje të këtilla, janë mësuar që të bëjnë pazar edhe me të vërtetën... vështirë u besohet se e vërteta është falas... Ajo paguhet vetëm kur përdhunohet!

----------


## ArberXYZ

Sa ministra shqiptare hyjne afersisht ne Qeverine e Maqedonise?

----------


## Shkupi

Fjollat mire e paske kuptuar.Te jesh rob i allahut nenkupton te jesh fleksibil edhe ndaja tij qe nuk e ke per qejf por gjithe at urrejtje per ato 40 perqind te shqiptareve qe votuan per PDSH do te thote se nuk dallohesh shume nga Emin bythlepiresi i FAKTIT.Une ua urova fitoren por shpresoj se BDI-ja nuk do te mbetet pjese e qeverise sepse ashtu vet BDI-ja e ka dashur sepse ka luftuar me pushke e me zemer per Maqedoni multietnike,unitariste dhe Maqedoni vendi im.Prandaj ne keso lloj Maqedonie unitariste akoma boss do te jete maqedoni dhe pikerisht Gruevski do te vendos ke do ta merr.Po i morri te dy partite shqiptare ky do te jete show me i madh deri tani i perjetuar ne keto ane.Paramendo Fjolla(nga BDI) sekretaric e ministrit  Agim Krasniqi:-)...

----------


## Shkupi

Davius urime karrigen nese hyni ne qeveri se bashku me Fjollen....cka do te ndodh me projektet e juaja "te pavarura"?

----------


## kadimi

SAHANTREGTIA E BOTUESIT EMIN AZEMI ME PDSH-në

(Shkas shkrimi i Emin Azemit: Kur strategjinë e suksesit e zëvendëson maniri toptantregtues)




Rastësisht u futa në disa faqe të internetit dhe gjeta një shkrim të editorit të gazetës FAKTI, Emin Azemi. Titulli i shkrimit Kur strategjinë e suksesit e zëvendëson maniri toptantregtues. E lexova me vëmendje siç e lexoj çdo shkrim të tij. Kësaj radhe editori i gazetës FAKTI trajton një temë të nxehtë politike, përkatësisht merret me PDSH-në. Cka ka qenë, çështë dhe çdo të bëhet?

Të jem më i qartë në një kronologji: Nuk kam ndonjë paragjykim ndaj Emin Azemit, pasi bindjen time për Eminin e kam formuar në fillim të viteve të 90-ta. Në fakt, unë me disa shokë z. Emin Azemi i kemi ndihmuar në udhëtimin e tij për në Egjipt, para se të emërohet si editor i të brendshmes së gazetës Flaka te Diqa i PPD-së. Prej atëherë krejt se çka ka ndodhur në raport mes meje dhe tij, unë përsëri jam në gjendje ti ndihmojë për shkak të veprimtarisë së tij që ka ushtruar përmes të përditshmes FAKTI.

Pasi vet besoj në gazetari të pavarur dhe pa kanxha partiake, pasi që edhe vet shkruaj nganjeherë, kjo edhe më shumë më ka lidhur me Emin Azemin. Gabimi i parë i Emin Azemit në raport me mua është kur ai humb profesionalizmin gazetaresk dhe artikullin tim Anatomia e filistinëve në Bashkësinë Islame e dorëzon në Rijasetin e Bashkësisë Islame në vend të botimit në gazetën Flaka. A e ka dërguar edhe ndokund tjetër nuk e di, nuk kam prova Por prova kam se e ka dërguar në Rijasetin e Bashkësisë Islame. Qëllimi: ti acarojë raportet e mia të mira me Rijasetin dhe kryetarin e asaj kohe, z. Sulejman Rexhepi. Ky akt i shëmtuar i një gazetari që më herët kishte fituar respektin tim, nuk më ka irituar, as nuk më ka ndaluar të mos komunikojë me të, as nuk ka nxitur ndonjë fije revanshizmi në shpirtin tim. Në fakt, më ka ardhur keq se Emin nuk do të jetë ai që ka qenë më parë ne sytë e mi. Kam thënë: Zot fale, ndoshta një ditë Emini bën ndonjë vepër të mirë dhe e imja i harrohet Dhe Emini e bëri një të mirë, nxori gazetën FAKTI, ku një numër i madh gazetarësh që sot janë me emër hapat e parë të gazetarisë i kanë filluar te Fakti i Emin Azemit.

E nisa kështu këtë reagim ti tregoj Emin Azemit se në këtë reagim timin nuk kam kurrfarë revanshizmi ndaj tij. Ajo që më shtyri të shkruaj është vetë Emin Azemi dhe Flip-Flop-et e tij për PDSH-në. Ti them atij drejtë: kur të shkruajsh, mos shkruaj me aluzione, se nuk është koha e aluzioneve, nuk është koha e Diqes, as koha e Mazrekut, as koha e Alitit, as koha e Borisit, është koha e vitit 2006 në Maqedoni. Më shkurt: jemi në kohën pesë (5) vjet pas kryengritjes së Ali Ahmetit, ku në krye të shtetit unitar kemi të instaluar arrogancën e Cervenkovskit dhe hesapin e përqindjeve për shqiptar në Maqedoni. Nëse dëshiron të mirret me PDSH-në, me analiza për PDSH-në, lirisht le të flet, le të shkruaj pa autocenzurë, pa aluzione, le të bëhet edhe kadi edhe mbret, personave që i ka objekt studimi për ti vlersuar si shtegtar të dështuar le tua përmend emrat, le të tregon dështimet e tyre, pasi nuk ka qasje të sinqerta të mirret me platformën poltike, ose, siç tha ai, me oferta allternative politike për shqiptarët në Maqedoni. Vetëm ata qe nuk janë të sinqertë ndaj vetvetes dhe në shpirt ruajnë ndonjë ves të djallit shkruajn në këtë mënyrë.


Në shkrimin e vet, Kur strategjinë e suksesit e zëvendëson maniri toptantregtues, editori i Fakti-t nuk ka thënë asgjë të re, as nuk analizon platformën politike të PDSH-së, e as retorikën e sotme të liderëve të saj, as nuk ndalet ti thotë dy-tri fjalë rreth BOSHTIT, as të shpjegon pak më thellë motivet e atyre që i bashkangjiten BOSHTIT, as të qartëson kompozimet dhe dekompozimet që po ndodhin në spektrin e politikës shqiptare në Maqedoni. Mundohet të flas për sukseset e PDSH-së në të kaluarën, për kampanjat e dikurshme vullgare, për skenën bardh e zi, duke impotuar aty-këtu ndonjë gjykim të vetin me aluzion për disa që sot sjellin një frymë të re në veprimet politike shqiptare në Maqedoni, ku zoti Emini te jetë më i lirë kur të shkruan analiza ose reflekse, të jetë larg afiksionit të frikës, ose, pse jo, nëse Emini dëshiron të futet edhe në politikë, dyert janë të hapura, duhet të zgjedh: nëse dëshiron parti të veten, le të themelojë, nëse dëshiron të shkoj te Ali Ahmeti, le të shkoj, nëse dëshiron të vij rreth BOSHTIT, le të vijë, le të bindet për debate politike, për përgjegjësi individuale, për mendime të ndryshme dhe vlera demokratike përbrenda BOSHTIT. 

Jam thellë i bindur se këtë të fundit zoti Emini nuk mund ta mbaj në shpinë.Vetëm për një arsye: debatet janë tepër të forta dhe tepër autokritike dhe shumë më shumë demokratike, kurse përgjegjësitë maksimale. Në të gjitha këto nuk ka hasmëri, por ka falje, pajtim, një dert dhe një kontratë për platformë poltike të përbashkët për ti nxjerr shqiptarët nga inferioriteti ku janë sot. Ai e di mirë se fragmentizmi i spektrit politik shqiptar në Maqedoni nuk sjell asnjë të mirë kolektive përveç zgjatjes së jetës së funksionimit të shteti unitar dhe të elitës kapitulluese të Ali Ahmetit përballë këtij koncepti.

Jo rastësisht zoti Emini ndalet në historikun e PDSH-së, përmend PPD-në, përmend Arber Xhaferi si simbol të dijes, kurse kur përmend Thaçin mundohet të bëj tregtisahan për imputimet e tij manipulative, të cilat nuk duhet as durbi që të shihen nga Londra marifetet e sahanit të tij. Unë personalisht e dij se Emini e respekton Arbër Xhaferin, kurse therë në sy e ka PPD-në, hala më shumë e urren Menduh Thaçin, për të tjerët rreth BOSHTIT mos të flasë. Ku ta dijmë se çka do të shkruaj për Granit Osmanin dhe Kumanovën? Cfarë fotografie do të mundohet të na japë? Cilën skenë bardh e zi do ta merr për ndonjë studim infantilë në ditët e ardhshme? Krejt do ti duket zhurmë, vetbegenisje pasi në sahanin e tij nuk mbetet asnjë tregti se mund të fitoj diçka, siç përpiqet ti kategorizojë entuziastët që paskan dëgjuar vonë për PDSH-në.

Ja kujtoj zoti Eminit se gjitha partitë që nga fillimi i viteve të 90-ta kanë qenë parti me karakter kombëtar për të mbrojtur shqiptarët. Nëse ju mirrni si argument fjalorin e kampanjave nëpër zgjedhjet e dikurshme dhe perpiqeni të bëni pyetje:Pse Thaçi lavdëron sot, ata që i shante dje. Vërtetë, ju jeni ja xhahil, ose, keni dëshirë të futni pak tregti allaeminqe në sahanin e juaj. Mos, Emin! Vet Thaçi ka qenë PPD kur 80 për qind e shqiptareve kanë qenë PPD. Kurse PPD dhe PDSH kanë bërë koalicione në shumë zgjedhje lokale dhe parlamentare kur Ali Ahmeti ka bërë përpjekje me fituar pensionin invalidor në Zvicër. Ti, në shkrimin tënd je munduar të kërkosh debate poltike brenda PDSH-së me mentalitet të vjetruar. Ju po tentoni nga larg të impononin uniformitet dhe dritare te mbyllura, kërkoni të nxitni hasmëri rreth BOSHTIT duke sjellë si argument fjalorin e kampanjave të dikurshme zgjedhore. Kurse këtë tentoni tia hudhni në qafë vetëm një personi, zotit Mendu Thaçi. Vërtetë, gjynah! Thuajse vetëm Mendu Thaçi prej shqiptarëve i ka pronësuar sharjet dhe të tjerët bashk me Eminin janë bërë melaqe të mullinit Sa qesharake!

Jo Emin. Nuk është ashtu. Noli ta kishte kuptuar politikën, do ta kishte mbajtur pushtetin. Ai ka kuptuar vetëm poezin dhe letërsinë. Sikurse Emini sot që ka kuptuar vetëm këngën e tregtisë në çarshi të Shkupit: Rrang e dan tepsi oj nanë  Rrang e dan Sahan. Trego Emin cili nga ata që u bashkangjit rreth BOSHTIT ka qenë ministër ose zëvendësministër në ndonjë qeveri të mëparshme, qoftë PPD qoftë PDSH? Kur përmend antivlera të djeshit dhe vlerat e sodit, duhet të bëhesh më i qartë, të emërosh sendet në krye dhe jo në bisht, pasi përpiqesh ti dalish zot bishtit dhe jo kryes. Ju keni një qëllim kur përmendni vetëm emrin e Mendu Thaçit: mendoni se përmes emrit tij ju mund të ngriteni ndokund dhe jeni thellë të bindur se shqiptarët kanë vendosur të shkojnë ne Shtip. Nëse ti Emin je aq i fortë në informata dhe prognoza, ke oferta tjera, eja o vëlla rreth BOSHTIT dhe zine vendin e Mendu Thaçit. Ndoshta atëherë do të kuptosh se ska hasmëri, as mjegulla të dendura, nuk luhet loja ujku dhe dhia, siç ma përmende në celular kur kërkova nga ju ta botoni tekstin tim në gazetën Fakti.

Sidoqoftë, nëse shqiptarët përcaktohen për BOSHTIN, ndryshojnë të menduarit, nuk pranojnë të shkojnë në Shtip, nga editori i Fakti-it Emin Azemi, pas 100 ditëve duhet të presim të shkruaj vetëm me sy kritik dhe të mos cenzurojë qytetarët shqiptar kur të shkruajn keq për BOSHTIN, për PDSH-në, sepse vetëm kështu kryt merr vesh se bishti si ka punët mirë dhe vet Emin Azemi do të kursehet të mos e dërgojë shkrimin e halleve të qytetarit te ndonjë zyrtar që mund të dalë i korruptuar nga boshti i PDSH-së.

P.S. Ky reagim shkrim eshte per botim edhe ne gazeten FAKTI. Te shohim se sa i thelle eshte debati demokratike ne gazeten e botuesit Emin Azemi.

Teksti i marr nga web faqja e autirit:

www.musalamallari.com

----------


## kadimi

Fjolla Me Vjen Shume Keq Qe "liridashesit" E Juaj Te Shtipit Dhe Strumices Me Ali Antishqiptarin Do Te Jene Ne Qeveri Bashke Me Gruevskin... Cka Do Te Behet Me Akuzat E Juaja Ne Drejtim Te Pdsh-se...

Ali Ahmeti Ska Ba Lufte, Ali Ahmetin Na E Kane Prure Te Huajt, Kurse Vet Ai Ka Manipuluar Me Ndjenjat Sublime Te Shqiptareve... Shqiptaret E Kane Hupur Luften... Mos U Mashtroni.... Vetem Rrena Jane Qe Kane Fituar Ne Lufte... Kuku Per Juve Qe Per Nje Kohe Keni Me Nderruar Edhe Gjuhen

----------


## Livia5

BDI si parti ne pushtet vendosi qe te shkolloje zedhnesen e tyre jashte shtetit, se kuptohet vet lideri i tyre eshte shume 'intelegjent' pra Ali Kjameti (Ahmeti) :pa dhembe:  , dhe qe di ta vleresoj shkollimin shume.
Une jam studente ne Londer dhe jetoj ketu qe 6 vite, vet e kam takuar Emira Mehmetin ne shtator te vitit 2005 e cila erdhi per te bere nje Master ne nje univerzitet ketu ne Londer ( ku nje vit i masterit kushton £ 14500, normal ajo eshte e financiuar nga vete BDI.
Emira Mehmeti kishte refuzuar te rinte ne konvikt te studentave (valle pse) normal sepse kishte nje mbeshtjete financiare shume te madhe nga BDI.
Pra Emira Mehmeti po banonte ketu ne Londer ne nje apartamnet ne nje lagje shume prestigjioze. Pra paguante afer £1200 per nje muaj....... Kete luks qe po bente ajo ketu nuk e ben dot as nje profesjonist qe ka nje pune mesatare......

Por duke e marur parasysh se qfare intelektuale jane ne BDI (me shkolla te mesme apo ndoshta dhe fillore) mendoj se shkollimi i larte i Emires paska qene i domosdoshem.

----------


## fjollat

> Fjollat mire e paske kuptuar.Te jesh rob i allahut nenkupton te jesh fleksibil edhe ndaja tij qe nuk e ke per qejf


E kupton ti veten se çfarë shkruan, apo vetëm po bën numra të postimit... E para, ti nuk ja paske haberin islamit, sepse, të jesh rob i Allahut do të thotë ti përulesh vetëm Allahut të Madhëruar e askujt tjetër. Të jesh rob i Allahut të Madhëruar do të thotë të mos bëhesh xhuxh e bythëlëpirës i ndonjë hafarozi që ta mbush mendjen se qenka "më e bukura e dheut", megjithëse veprat e tij flasin se është më i shëmtut se Gebelsi i Hitlerit, sepse vret vëllezër të vet! 




> por gjithe at urrejtje per ato 40 perqind te shqiptareve qe votuan per PDSH do te thote se nuk dallohesh shume nga Emin bythlepiresi i FAKTIT.


Prap po gabon, nëse matem me këtë metër të përqindjes, urrejtja jote ndaj 60% që votuan për BDI-në të bën më bythëlëpirës se vetë Thaçi që jargavitet pas shkjavellave Gruevski dhe Latas!




> Une ua urova fitoren por shpresoj se BDI-ja nuk do te mbetet pjese e qeverise sepse ashtu vet BDI-ja e ka dashur sepse ka luftuar me pushke e me zemer per Maqedoni multietnike,unitariste dhe Maqedoni vendi im.Prandaj ne keso lloj Maqedonie unitariste akoma boss do te jete maqedoni dhe pikerisht Gruevski do te vendos ke do ta merr.


Jo, jo, PDSH-ja e meriton të vijë prap në qeveri dhe ta vazhdojë biznesin e kontrabandës me pretekstin se qenka tuj e bo Shqipërinë e Madhe duke i vënë kufirin në Grupçin, medemek, gjysma e popullatës shqiptare të Maqedonisë të mbetet jashtë kësaj shqipnie!  :uahaha:  




> Paramendo Fjolla(nga BDI) sekretaric e ministrit  Agim Krasniqi:-)...


Kjo detyrë do të të shkonte ty për shtat or punëtor i shkretë, hajde inshallah më në fund ia arrin qëllimit, se nuk jetohet nga pritja...

----------


## fjollat

Livia5 dhe Kadimi= 2 in1

Shko regjistrohu prap... edhe sikur të shkruajsh edhe me 5 emra tjerë të ndryshëm, prap lexohesh se je i njejti, prandaj nëse je i bindur se po na bind neve me budallikun tënd, betëm shpreh cektësinë tënde  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Livia5

Per fjollat

Je shume injorant/injorante, jam regjistruar tani ne kete forum, dhe jam e registruar vetem me nje emer pra Livia5, po per fat te keq ka njerez si ti qe nuk duan ti shofin gerat siq jane.

Nese je aq besimtar i paster mes akuzo njerezit pa fakte, sepse sa e di une nje akuzim i tille nuk eshte diqka e pranueshme per nje besimtar te ndershem.

----------

